# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] satellite c660 touchpad προβλημμα

## katmadas

Ρε παιδια δεν καταλαβαινω τι μου ετυχε σημερα.
Μου εφεραν ενα λαπτοπ για service - φορματ.

οταν ξεκινησα την διαδικασια φορματ windows 7 64 παρατηρησα προβλημα με το touchpad.
Δεν ακολουθουσε και κωλουσε ασχημα.

Με εξωτερικο ποντικι αφου δοκιμασα κανα 2 - 3 τελειωσα το φορματ και συνδεω καλωδιο να ξεκινησω εγκαταστασεις και ολα τα υπολοιπα.
Το touchpad πλεον λειτουργουσε.
Αφου τελειωσα τα παντα και εβγαλα το καλωδιο δικτυου για να δοκιμασω και to wirelless το προβλημα ξαναεμφανηστηκε.
Δοκιμασα πολλα.

ρυθμισεις για το touchpad...enable-disable...εγκατασταση-απεγκατασταση..
drivers δικτυου και touchpad πηγαιναν και ερχοτανε.
μετα φορματ αναβαθμισεις επαναφορες ....
εγκατασταση xp.

Ta ιδια...

Εφαγα ολη την ημερα γενικα με την μαλακια αυτην...
Τωρα το αφησα πληρως ετοιμο win7 64 bit αλλα με το υπαρχον προβλημα.

Οταν εχω το καλωδιο δικτυου καρφωμενο ολα οκ. με το που το βγαζω το προβλημμα παρουσιαζεται ξανα.

Εχω φρικαρει....

Παιζει να ειναι hardware το προβλημμα?
εχει τυχει σε κανεναν κατι παρομοιο?

----------


## sofosal

άμα θέλει να σε τρελάνει, ....δεν την γλιτώνεις!!

η/ το παρατάς, η/ ανοίγεις αποσυνδέεις  και ξανα συνδέεις το touchpad, μπας και δεν πατάει...

σε συνεννόηση με τον κάτοχο, επειδή ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι άλλο σου επιφυλάσσει ένα παλιό μηχάνημα....

----------


## katmadas

Ναι το εχω κανει και αυτο με διαφορα κολπα και επανεκινησεις και δεν συμαζευεται.
Τι να συνενοηθω με εναν που δεν σκαμπαζει αραγε?

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι οταν μου το εφερε δεν εμπενε στα windows .
Τον ρωτησα αν ειχε παρατηρησει τπτ πριν απο αυτο αλλα μου ειπε οτι δουλευε κανονικα.
Ασχετο αλλα πρεπει να το πω.
Εδω θεσσαλονικη ειναι καποιοι που κανουν φορματ με 10 ευρω και λενε στον πελετη να πηγαινει καθε 3 μηνες να το κανει.
Αυτο για χρονια χωρις σερβισε χωρις τιποτα.
Ερχονται με στεγνες παστες που δεν αναβουν καν.
Τι να πω ρε φιλε δεν μου εχει ξανατυχει κατι τετοιο...

----------


## toni31

Όλοι το ίδιο λένε, ότι δούλευε κανονικά και ξαφνικά θυμούνται μετά, ότι ίσως κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά. Έχω πάντως μια διαίσθηση ότι θα σου ξαναγυρίσει πίσω με πρόβλημα αν το δώσεις τώρα, κράτα το λίγο ακόμα και παίξε μαζί του μήπως και σου ξαναβγάλει πρόβλημα. 
  Όταν λες δεν έμπαινε στο OS, μέχρι που έφτανε?

----------


## katmadas

Καλημερα παιδια,

Σημερα μετα απο τα ονειρα που ειδα δοκιμασα κανα 2 πραγματα ακομα και τελικα το βρηκα.
Το προβλημμα ειναι ο φορτιστης....

----------

DGeorge (17-08-15)

----------


## sofosal

> Καλημερα παιδια,
> 
> Σημερα μετα απο τα ονειρα που ειδα δοκιμασα κανα 2 πραγματα ακομα και τελικα το βρηκα.
> Το προβλημμα ειναι ο φορτιστης....


?????-----?????

----------


## katmadas

Δεν ηταν ο μανησιος.
Ενα κινεζακι ητανε....
Σε λεω ολη μερα εφαγα δεν το πιστευω.
Δεν πειραζει την αλλη φορα θα ξερουμε.
Καθε εμποδιο σε καλο που λενε...

----------

DGeorge (17-08-15)

----------


## sofosal

> Δεν ηταν ο μανησιος.
> Ενα κινεζακι ητανε....
> Σε λεω ολη μερα εφαγα δεν το πιστευω.
> Δεν πειραζει την αλλη φορα θα ξερουμε.
> Καθε εμποδιο σε καλο που λενε...


...έχω ακούσει και συναντήσει πρόβλημα σχετικό με το τροφοδοτικό και  την λειτουργία σε satellite,
 που επηρεάζει τον επεξεργαστή και αναγκάζει το λάπτοπ σε επανεκινήσεις....τώρα προστίθεται και αυτό..

Στις περιπτώσεις που αναφέρω το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο τροφοδοτικό αλλά στο motherboard, σε φίλτρο τροφοδοσίας του επεξεργαστή..  
το μηχάνημα δουλεύει κανονικά, με την μπαταρία,  αλλά μόλις μπει τροφοδοτικό παρουσιάζει το πρόβλημα...αυτό είναι η αρχή...
στην συνέχεια το κάνει συνεχώς και πρέπει να αλλαχθούν οι smd τανταλίου του επεξεργαστή......έχε το στο νου, για καλό και κακό...

----------

DGeorge (17-08-15), jakektm (22-05-15)

----------


## patentasre

μου εχει τυχει και μενα σε πελατη να τρελαινεται το touchpad.το προβλημα ειναι οντως το τροφοδοτικο .γιατι τα πολυ οικονομικα που δεν εχουν γειωση (φαινεται απο το καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας που παει στην πριζα) σε καποια notebook επηρεαζουν το touchpad.

----------


## DGeorge

> ....Σημερα *μετα απο τα ονειρα που ειδα*....


Πολλή Καλημέρα και Καλή Εβδομάδα και από εμένα στον φίλο Φάνη και στην ωραία παρέα!  :Biggrin: 
Μπορεί σε πολλούς να μην φαίνεται, ούτε στο ελάχιστο, ως πηγή επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένης έμπνευσης!!... *Όμως!!!!!*
*1)* Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι κατά τη διάρκεια του ύπνου ο εγκέφαλός μας εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί πλήρως (απλώς σε άλλο 'Mode'). Οι πιο παλιοί θα θυμούνται από διάφορους Η/Υ το περίφημο μήνυμα: "Please wait! The system is running!"
*2)* Κάτι ανάλογο -σε πολύ ανώτερο επίπεδο- συμβαίνει και με τη δική μας 'CPU', στο δικό μας 'σύστημα'!
Κατά τον ύπνο, ταξινομούνται -ως γνώσεις πλέον- εμπειρίες, και ερεθίσματα (ήχοι, εικόνες, οσμές, θερμοκρασίες, κλπ). Συνδέονται, όπως πρέπει, μεταξύ τους, ώστε να λέμε/γράφουμε "Αυτό συμβαίνει, διότι προκαλείται από εκείνο! κλπ"
*3)* Ταυτόχρονα όμως, στον ύπνο, η CPU μας επεξεργάζεται 'στο υπόβαθρο' και τρέχοντα προβλήματά μας, προσπαθώντας να βρει -τουλάχιστον- πιθανές ιδέες/λύσεις. Συνδυάζει προηγούμενες εμπειρίες, θεωρητικές γνώσεις, ιδέες άλλων -από συζητήσεις-, και τελικά..... *Αν* και όταν επιτύχει να βρει -τουλάχιστον- κάποια πιθανή ιδέα/λύση, η μονάδα εξόδου/'εκτύπωσης' είναι "το όνειρο"!
Μου έχει συμβεί αρκετές φορές, γι'αυτό κι έψαξα τον μηχανισμό λειτουργίας. :Wink: 




> ...... και τελικα το βρηκα........Το προβλημμα ειναι ο φορτιστης....


Μπράβο, και συγχαρητήρια για το ξεμπέρδεμα! Μόλις απέκτησες και μιά γνώση, που δύσκολα θα ξεχάσεις!
Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ, που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας και την εμπειρία της σωστής διάγνωσης/επισκευής.
Νά' σαι καλά!
Πάντα καλές δουλειές, με καλές/σωστές επισκευές να έχεις!

----------


## mixalis47

ναι παιδιά το τροφοδοτικό είναι 100% και σε μένα το είχε κάνει αυτό...και μάλιστα δεν φόρτωνε ούτε η μπαταρία...παραλίγο να την πετάξω...

----------


## andyferraristi

Παιδιά καλημέρα. Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο link για drivers αυτού του μηχανήματος ???

----------

